# Canon SX150IS Vs Canon SX160IS -  7.2K Vs 11.5K -- worth ?



## sirfamol85 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello ,

I am planning to buy my first point and shoot camera, while searching come to know these Canon PowerShot SX160 IS and Canon PowerShot SX150 IS are the best among features and many Digitian's recommends SX160.

I can see the price difference between SX150 and SX160 is aroung 4-5K, is it worth?
I know the basic two difference that 

1) SX160 is 16 megapixel where SX150 is 14.1, 
2) SX160 has 16x optical zoom where SX150 has 12x 

I want to finalize one of from above, or the good competitors in the same range. < 12K.
Please suggest.  

Thanks,
Amol


----------



## nac (Apr 10, 2013)

Better zoom, battery life, little smaller than SX150. As far as IQ is concern, you will get a similar quality from both the cameras. With coupons you may get it for 10.5k, I think.

TZ25 may come close to 12k. Check it's price.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Apr 10, 2013)

nac said:


> Better zoom, battery life, little smaller than SX150. As far as IQ is concern, you will get a similar quality from both the cameras. With coupons you may get it for 10.5k, I think.
> 
> TZ25 may come close to 12k. Check it's price.



Is any specific reason you suggested me TZ25,  other than budget ? any specific advantage ? 

Also, I am very new to camera things, but I wanted explore the beauty. 
I read that SX150 and SX160 has manual function (actually dont know all these things), 
Will I be able to learn more in SX150/SX160 than other camera's  ? before going to SLR's.

Also, by your opinion, is it worth to put 3-4K more in SX160 ?

Thanks,


----------



## nac (Apr 11, 2013)

IS IT WORTH?
It's subjective. Improved battery life, focus speed, size, zoom matters to you, you can pay the extra and get SX160. 

TZ25

Lots of reasons,
Speed, Lion battery, better video, IQ, battery life, sensor and in-camera "extra frills"...

As far as learning curve is concern, it's will take the same time for all the cameras. You just have to do with menus by browsing them (SX150/160/TZ25), whereas in DSLR or advanced compact you will have extra buttons and knobs all around the camera for fast accessing.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Apr 11, 2013)

nac said:


> IS IT WORTH?
> It's subjective. Improved battery life, focus speed, size, zoom matters to you, you can pay the extra and get SX160.
> 
> TZ25
> ...



Ok. Appreciate your help.

So if I put my  requirements as follows

optical zoom ~ 10x
Better battery life. (AA or Lion?)
Good pic quality.
No Professional use.

Then what you suggest ?


----------



## nac (Apr 11, 2013)

*TZ25*
*SX160/SX150*
WX150/SZ7
W690

*Bold* ones does have manual exposure controls.
Underlined ones uses AA battery.

If you opt for AA powered camera, you may have to buy a quick charger. The charger in the bundle will take more than 12hrs to recharge. That would cost about 750/-

ho ho ho wo oh... wait...

There are about half a dozen cameras Canon released. Just seen them... It will take some time to get to know the performance. But pricing is decent and good.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Apr 12, 2013)

nac said:


> *TZ25*
> *SX160/SX150*
> WX150/SZ7
> W690
> ...



Ok, np. I will wait for some time.
Also, canon IXUS series is also there, please have a look.Will wait here, please keep posted

any comments on Canon Digital IXUS 132, any review ? I am also opening new thread as this thread title going in different direction.


----------



## nac (Apr 12, 2013)

IXUS 255 seems to be too attractive. Superb pricing for the feature set. Soon it will be selling @ 11.5k on online shops.
Wifi, GPS, 24-240 (10x) zoom, Full HD, digit 5 proccy. Other than aperture range and touch screen, everything seems to be pretty much better than it's own cousin IXUS 240. I could find only two reviews and they are good. One of the best for casual point and shooters...


----------



## sirfamol85 (Apr 13, 2013)

nac said:


> IXUS 255 seems to be too attractive. Superb pricing for the feature set. Soon it will be selling @ 11.5k on online shops.
> Wifi, GPS, 24-240 (10x) zoom, Full HD, digit 5 proccy. Other than aperture range and touch screen, everything seems to be pretty much better than it's own cousin IXUS 240. I could find only two reviews and they are good. One of the best for casual point and shooters...



should i by Digital IXUS 255 HS ? in 11.5 on snapdeal- color- black and silver. without memory card and carrying case.
Or  Canon Digital IXUS 132 in 7K?


----------



## nac (Apr 13, 2013)

I haven't had any transaction with snapdeals. But if snapdeal can sell @ this price, ebay seller can quote better and/or with ebay coupons you will get even better deal. And it should be with memory card, charger and carry case. It's the bundle offer...


----------



## sirfamol85 (Apr 13, 2013)

Snapdeals had no problems.
ebay is giving with memory card and case, but price is higher, around 8.5K for 132 without coupens and 14K for 255


----------



## nac (Apr 13, 2013)

14k  MRP itself 12995/- 

Whoever the seller, it should be with all the accessories.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Apr 13, 2013)

nac said:


> 14k  MRP itself 12995/-
> 
> Whoever the seller, it should be with all the accessories.



Yeah, so what you suggest? wait or buy from snapdeal?

I have no hurry.


----------



## nac (Apr 13, 2013)

First choice is TZ25, if you can find it in your budget. It seems there is not much supply of this camera or the manufacturer have stopped the production after announcing the successor. 
SX150/160 - Point to note. You may have to buy a quick charger. So add 1k for charger and 1 set extra battery. So it would cost 7+1/11+1

Go with one of the above suggested camera, if you want to have a camera with manual exposure controls in it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

First choice is IXUS 255, it's just launched. Most likely it will hit the shelf in a week or so. Then it will be selling at a decent price.
WX150 similar feature but faster, better video. 

Since price of these two camera's are same, I would pick IXUS over Sony.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

The other thread request...
SZ7 should fit the bill...


----------



## sirfamol85 (Apr 13, 2013)

nac said:


> First choice is TZ25, if you can find it in your budget. It seems there is not much supply of this camera or the manufacturer have stopped the production after announcing the successor.



who is successor, Also I didn't get choice to see any Panasonic camera in Chorma and Reliance Digital in my area.​


nac said:


> SX150/160 - Point to note. You may have to buy a quick charger. So add 1k for charger and 1 set extra battery. So it would cost 7+1/11+1
> 
> Go with one of the above suggested camera, if you want to have a camera with manual exposure controls in it.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------


After having hand's on , and compared with  SX240 found these are camera which I am not liking at all. Seems Full HD 1080 are better. 



nac said:


> First choice is IXUS 255, it's just launched. Most likely it will hit the shelf in a week or so. Then it will be selling at a decent price.
> WX150 similar feature but faster, better video.
> 
> Since price of these two camera's are same, I would pick IXUS over Sony.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------





nac said:


> The other thread request...
> SZ7 should fit the bill...



Continuing there also, seems Full HD is better. IXUS 255 is full HD ? I found its not. please confirm.


----------



## nac (Apr 14, 2013)

sirfamol85 said:


> who is successor, Also I didn't get choice to see any Panasonic camera in Chorma and Reliance Digital in my area.


TZ35, Not yet released...


sirfamol85 said:


> After having hand's on , and compared with  SX240 found these are camera which I am not liking at all. Seems Full HD 1080 are better.





sirfamol85 said:


> Continuing there also, seems Full HD is better. IXUS 255 is full HD ? I found its not. please confirm.


Yes, it's Full HD... You can confirm it yourself here


----------



## sirfamol85 (Apr 14, 2013)

nac said:


> TZ35, Not yet released...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's Full HD... You can confirm it yourself here



Oh,,,ok.

But , finally I purchased SX260. Thank you for your help nac.


----------

